# Rattennest am Pflanzenbecken



## Olli.P (13. Jan. 2007)

Hi Leute,


als ich heute Mittag um 12.00 Uhr von der Arbeit kam dachte ich mich trifft der schlag!!

Da waren doch über Nacht wieder mal 5 cm Wassersäule verschwunden...:__ nase:

Nach einem kurzem gespräch mit meiner Frau wurde mir klar das das Wasser innerhalb von 1,5Stunden verschwunden war, denn Sie war um 10.40 noch am Teich und da war alles i.o. !!!

Also mal geschwind nachgesehen, und siehe da, wahrscheinlich ein Maulwurf am Teich.... jede menge gänge unter'm folienrand vom Bachlauf, ( da ist dann auch das Wasser ausgelaufen ) und unterm Pflanzenbecken !!!

Also:Wasser am Pf.-Becken raus, Becken raus usw. und dann alles mit Beton stabilisieren......


Und plötzlich kam da aus den Gängen eine Ratte rausgesprungen.... 
und war weg. sogar ein Nest hatte sie schon angelegt, ein wenig Nahrungsvorrat hatte sie auch schon angelegt.. da lag doch glatt ein Kartoffelpuffer in einem Gang..., der kommt wahrscheinlich von den Nachbarn die haben direkt hinter dem Sichtzaun einen offenen Holzkomposter und schmeissen da wirklich alle Küchenabfälle rein 


Hier jetzt noch ein paar Bilder.......        

Hier die Aufgewühlte Erde an Nachbars Zaun.... 
Da steht* nicht* der Komposter....,der ist an der anderen Seite....


   
 Das Nest unter dem Pflanzenbecken...... 

 
Die Gänge unter der Bachlauffolie...  

Wir zwei beide bei der Arbeit..... 

Wir haben da dann heute mal eben 160 KG trockene Betonmischung angerührt und verarbeitet


----------



## Olli.P (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Rattennest am Pflanzenbecken*

Hi Leute,


habe gerade noch mal einen Kontrollgang um den Teich und Pflanzenteich gemacht. Bislang ist unser Untermieter noch nicht zurückgekommen!!

Da hat der Beton wenigstens ein Wenich Zeit auszuhärten 


Aber weiß jemand von Euch; kommt die zurück????

Ich hoffe nicht, dann m.M.n. hat die da jetzt keine Möglichkeit mehr, sich ringsherum einzubuddeln.....

Außerdem war ca. 2-3 Min. nachdem die Ratte abgehauen ist, aus der Laufrichtung ein quieken zu hören, als da gerade ein Auto die Straße entlang fuhr.........
Hoffentlich ist die unter die Räder gekommen........


----------



## Annett (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Rattennest am Pflanzenbecken*

Hallo Olaf,

das Beste wäre wahrs. eine riesengroße Katze oder ein Hund, der sich an Ratten rantraut.
Wir hatten auf Arbeit eine Rottweilerhündin. Der war es immer ein Vergnügen....

Ich würde sie auf keinen Fall dulden, die Augen aufhalten und wenn es zu neuen Wühlaktionen kommt wahrs. sogar die chemische Keule rausholen. natürlich so, dass keine anderen Lebewesen dadurch gefährdet werden!
Ratten sind nun mal "Ungeziefer", auch wenn die Zeit der Pest schon ne Weile vorbei ist. Wenn Deine Nachbarn Wind davon bekommen, dass sich die Ratten häuslich bei Dir einrichten, dann trägt das sicherlich auch nicht grad zum Frieden bei. 
Wir reagieren bei unserem Lehmhaus ja schon "allergisch" auf Ameisen (die können an so einem Haus erheblichen Schaden anrichten).
Im Dachstuhl/direkt überm Esszimmerfenster ist immer mal ein Kratzgeräusch zu hören... 
Aber der Sache komme ich auch noch auf den Grund.


----------



## Olli.P (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Rattennest am Pflanzenbecken*

Hallo Annett,


ein Tierischer Rattenfänger kommt nicht in frage, meine bessere hälfte hat 'ne Tierhaarallergie 

Natürlich werde ich die ganze Sache jetzt mehrmals Täglich auf evtl. neue oder alte Untermieter prüfen.... 

Sollten die umbauten nichts genützt haben, werden wir wohl mit der Chemischen Keule Arbeiten müssen!!!

Aber ich werde morgen erst einmal zu den Nachbarn rüber gehen und mal freundlich nachfragen ob sie sich nicht einen geschlossenen Komposter zulegen wollen..., ich meine ich will nicht steif und fest behaupten das die Ratte den Reibekuchen aus deren Komposter geholt hat, aber wie gesagt die haben so'n altes offenes Holzteil. Da liegt es doch nahe das die den Puffer daher hat...........

Aber vielleicht lenken sie ja ein wenn sie hören das da schon eine Ratte in der Nähe war.....

Denn bei uns aus dem Komposter kann die Ratte den Kartoffelpuffer definitiv nicht haben. Unsere Komposter sind geschlossene aus Kunststoff und ringsum haben wir 50x50 Betonplatten 45cm tief eingegraben!!!


Im Übrigen hab ich keinen Bock auf Tote Koi, die sterben weil die Ratte das Teichwasser säuft und irgendwelche Krankheiten einschleppt.......


----------

